# Vinoteca



## alacant

Hello,

Vinoteca

I guess we all know what this means, but I can't find the translation to English, any suggestions.

Thanks, Ala


----------



## Tezzaluna

Hi Darling Ala,

Vinoteca can be a wine rack, wine cellar, a center where wines are displayed and/or sampled.  I don't believe there is a specific word that includes all definitions. 

Depending on your context, I would go with a generic definition like wine collection.

Hope it helps.

TezzaMoon


----------



## romarsan

Hi Ala,
¿Falcon Crest Winery? 
En español es "vinacoteca"
Besos


----------



## yelhsa

I agree with Tezzaluna.  I think -teca refers to a place where something (in this case, _vino_) is "guarded" or kept.  My first instinct would be "wine cellar," but everything depends on context.

Saludos!


----------



## alacant

Gracias Ro y Tezza,

En español es vinacoteca, pero en Denia es vinoteca, Haha!

It's a restaurant so I guess wine collection will do!

And now, ladies, would you be so kind as to go to the green thread.

Abrazos, Janice


----------



## Bilma

If you are refering to vinoteca as a kind of restaurant. I have seen it without translaton. Vinoteca.

Note:http://www.spittoonextra.biz/london_restaurants_vinoteca.html

http://www.washingtonpost.com/ac2/wp-dyn?node=cityguide/profile&id=1144433&categories=Bars+&+Clubs

http://www.observer.com/2007/fortissimo-noisy-vinoteca-serves-small-plates-massive-clatter


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

alacant said:


> Hello,
> 
> Vinoteca
> 
> I guess we all know what this means, but I can't find the translation to English, any suggestions.
> 
> Thanks, Ala


*Vinoteca* es simplemente un negocio especializado en vinos de calidad. Es una palabra acuñada hace algunos años inspirado en _biblio*teca*_ y _disco*teca*_, de lo cual surgieron _video*teca*_ y palabras caprichosas como _salso*teca*_ (lugar donde se baila salsa).

El tema ya fue tratado en hilos anteriores.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=81451
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=795084


----------



## Bilma

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> *Vinoteca* es simplemente un negocio especializado en vinos de calidad. Es una palabra acuñada hace algunos años inspirado en _biblio*teca*_ y _disco*teca*_, de lo cual surgieron _video*teca*_ y palabras caprichosas como _salso*teca*_ (lugar donde se baila salsa).
> 
> El tema ya fue tratado en hilos anteriores.
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=81451
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=795084


 

No, it is not the same thing. He is talking about a restaurant.


----------



## alacant

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> *Vinoteca* es simplemente un negocio especializado en vinos de calidad. Es una palabra acuñada hace algunos años inspirado en _biblio*teca*_ y _disco*teca*_, de lo cual surgieron _video*teca*_ y palabras caprichosas como _salso*teca*_ (lugar donde se baila salsa).
> 
> El tema ya fue tratado en hilos anteriores.
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=81451
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=795084


 
Thanks for your post but I am looking for an equivalent in English, and the second thread you give me is this one!!!

Saludos, Ala


----------



## alacant

_"Entrearomas_ es un concepto diferente al de un restaurante convencional, estamos en una vinoteca con una variada y renovada carta elaborada para un público muy diverso." 

This is the full context, _Entrearomas_ is the name of the place. Seems to be a mixture between a bodega/wine cellar and a tapas bar.

Vinoteca   - suggestions?


----------



## Tezzaluna

alacant said:


> _"Entrearomas_ es un concepto diferente al de un restaurante convencional, estamos en una vinoteca con una variada y renovada carta elaborada para un público muy diverso."
> 
> This is the full context, _Entrearomas_ is the name of the place. Seems to be a mixture between a bodega/wine cellar and a tapas bar.
> 
> Vinoteca - suggestions?


 

Hi Dearest.

It's me again.  In that case, I would go with *wine bar*.

Hugs as always,

Tez


----------



## alacant

Thanks, Tezza,

No, it's not anything as simple as that, it's a snobby up-market new concept, they say!!!

Bilma, note to you, both the seagull and myself are female!!


----------



## BAndrew

En mi barrio he visto VINOTECAs que son simplementes "wine stores".


----------



## romarsan

Yo otra vez,
¿Como sonaría "wine boutique"?


----------



## Bilma

alacant said:


> Bilma, note to you, both the seagull and myself are female!!


 
Mil disculpas.   I apologize


----------



## alacant

I really appreciate all the input, a few heads are better than mine, and I guess I haven't been anywhere in the English speaking world recently enough to know that vinotecas are the in thing, Bilma, thanks, for the references.

So, I will stay with vinoteca, and raise my glass of Lambrusca (1.60€ in Spain) to all of you.

Alacant


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

alacant said:


> Thanks for your post but I am looking for an equivalent in English, and the second thread you give me is this one!!!
> 
> Saludos, Ala


There may not be a literal translation. It is rather a word play adding _*teca*_ to _*vino.*_

It's a shop exposing wine collections of different vineyards for sale, in fact kind of boutique for wines at the higher price side.

http://www.lavinoteca.cl/
http://www.diccionariodelvino.com/index.php/vinoteca/



Bilma said:


> No, it is not the same thing. He is talking about a restaurant.


Who is talking about a restaurant?

You may find restaurants having a _*vinoteca*_ next door as a side business or attraction. Some vineyards have a restaurant and shop with their wine collection in their premises and they call it _*vinoteca*_.


----------



## jokie46

ENOTECA is the correct item (from Latin).
In english you'll find wine bar and/or wine shop.
Vinoteca is uncorrect or a kind of neologism from slang.


----------



## Vampiro

Hi, Ala.
In Chile the word is "enoteca" (and we know something about wine, )
In English I think is acceptable "Wine Store", or "Wine House".
All the best.
A hug.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

romarsan said:


> Yo otra vez,
> ¿Como sonaría "wine boutique"?


Tu defición es acertada. En rigor es una _*boutique de vinos*_ apelando a un sector acomodado, a diferencia de una simple _*botillería*_ (así se llaman en Chile) que vende vinos y licores a diferentes niveles de precios.



Vampiro said:


> Hi, Ala.
> In Chile the word is "enoteca" (and we know something about wine, )
> In English I think is acceptable "Wine Store", or "Wine House".
> All the best.
> A hug.


You are right. There is the _*Enoteca*_ on the Cerro San Cristóbal which has been standing there since a long time as a wine museum, largely as a tourist attaction, where visitors can taste and buy excellent Chilean wines. 
http://www.restaurants.cl/pagrest/caminoreal.htm


But later several _*vinotecas*_ opened shop by this name.


----------



## Bilma

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> Who is talking about a restaurant?
> 
> .


 

 Alacant is


----------



## Filis Cañí

Wine-O-theque. Is that too obvious?


----------



## Vampiro

Juan Carlos Garling said:
			
		

> Tu defición es acertada. En rigor es una _*boutique de vinos*_ apelando a un sector acomodado, a diferencia de una simple _*botillería*_ (así se llaman en Chile) que vende vinos y licores a diferentes niveles de precios.
> 
> ...
> You are right. There is the _*Enoteca*_ on the Cerro San Cristóbal which has been standing there since a long time as a wine museum, largely as a tourist attaction, where visitors can taste and buy excellent Chilean wines.
> http://www.restaurants.cl/pagrest/caminoreal.htm
> 
> But later several _*vinotecas*_ opened shop by this name.


 
Hola, amigo.
Me permito citar tus palabras sólo para hacer un par de aclaraciones al resto de los foreros.
El término "botillería" no aplica en este caso, porque no es un tipo de negocio dedicado exclusivamente al vino. De hecho son negocios de barrio, en los cuales se expende todo tipo de brevajes que vengan en botellas (de ahí su nombre), así, podemos encontrar cervezas, licores, bebidas gaseosas, agua mineral, jugos... y vinos.
Enoteca en cambio es una boutique de vinos, como tú bien dices, en especial de cepas y cosechas que salen de lo común.
El término "vinoteca" no lo he escuchado en Chile, pero según tú se está usando, lo cual no pongo en duda. Quizá su uso se deba a una cuestión legal de marcas registradas ("La Enoteca" es un restaurant que registró ese nombre), y quizá el término "vinoteca" hasta esté aceptado por la RAE (lo aclaro antes de que alguien me tire un RAEtazo por la cabeza), pero a mi en lo personal me parece una "chanchada" como palabra.
Aunque, claro, esa es sólo mi opinión.
Saludos.


----------



## alacant

vinoteca es una "chanchada" como palabra.

Si, estoy de acuerdo, a mí no me gusta, pero lo usan en Nueva York y Londres, y eso es un negocio en un pueblo de la costa Mediterranea donde va la gente prospera de todo Europa, y va con éste tipo de persona, es muy "chic", muy "fashion", etc.

Por la descripción es un bar de tapas con vinos caros, y tapas caras también, y ya sabemos que cuando se hace un publi-reportaje hay que inventar algo.

Juan Carlos y Vampiro, aprecio mucho vuestras palabras, Saludos Alacant


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Vampiro said:


> Hola, amigo.
> Me permito citar tus palabras sólo para hacer un par de aclaraciones al resto de los foreros.
> El término "botillería" no aplica en este caso, porque no es un tipo de negocio dedicado exclusivamente al vino. De hecho son negocios de barrio, en los cuales se expende todo tipo de brevajes que vengan en botellas (de ahí su nombre), así, podemos encontrar cervezas, licores, bebidas gaseosas, agua mineral, jugos... y vinos.
> Enoteca en cambio es una boutique de vinos, como tú bien dices, en especial de cepas y cosechas que salen de lo común.
> El término "vinoteca" no lo he escuchado en Chile, pero según tú se está usando, lo cual no pongo en duda. Quizá su uso se deba a una cuestión legal de marcas registradas ("La Enoteca" es un restaurant que registró ese nombre), y quizá el término "vinoteca" hasta esté aceptado por la RAE (lo aclaro antes de que alguien me tire un RAEtazo por la cabeza), pero a mi en lo personal me parece una "chanchada" como palabra.
> Aunque, claro, esa es sólo mi opinión.
> Saludos.


No creo que _*vinoteca*_ u otras _*-tecas*_ sean algún día aceptadas por la RAE pero de existir, existen. _(¿Crees en brujos, Garay? - No, patrón, pero de haberlos, los hay_).
Recorriendo los links verás que el término _*vinoteca*_ no solamente se está imponiendo en Chile sino que también ya se usa comercialmente en Argentina, Peru, Brasil y Mexico. Hay sitios donde algunos productores en España anuncian sus vinos en determinadas _*vinotecas*_. Es posible que en Chile la palabra haya comenzado a divulgarse a partir de la apertura de _*La Vinoteca*_ ubicada en la calle Isidora Goyenechea, comuna de Vitacura. Yo he escuchado decir : _Si deseas hacerle un buen regalo a tu amigo extranjero, pasa por una _*vinoteca* _y comprale un par de botellas de buen vino chileno._ Algunos hoteles con pasajeros extranjeros han instalado puestos de venta de vino fino que denominan _*vinotecas*_, posiblemente promovido por asociaciones de productores de vino como una forma de marketing. 

http://www.lavinoteca.cl/
http://www.igougo.com/attractions-reviews-b44359-Santiago-La_Vinoteca.html
http://php.terra.com/travel/templates/place.php?&place=139556&destination=141
http://ucv.altavoz.net/prontus_unidacad/site/artic/20070816/pags/20070816101525.html
http://www.chilnet.cl/rc/company/re...o_code=300083473&parstacks=0,0,0,0,0&lang=esp
http://www.vinoteca.com/portal/store/home.store
http://www.in-lan.com/es/0710/listado_catas.html
http://www.bierzo.org/?p=12

Coincido contigo que _*vinoteca *_puede ser una aberración, pero hay sectores que usan o abusan, con mayor o menor justificación, del fonema _*-teca*_ :
_pinacoteca_ = galería de cuadros
_videoteca_ = lugar donde se arriendan videos de películas
_filmoteca_ = archivo de películas
_sonoteca_ = archivo de obras sonoras
_mapoteca_ = archivo de mapas dentro de una biblioteca
http://www.inbio.ac.cr/otus/mapoteca.html
_hemeroteca_ = archivo de impresos de periódicos y revistas dentro de una biblioteca
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemeroteca
_ludoteca_ = lugar de entretención para menores con disponibilidad de juguetes
http://www.correodelmaestro.com/anteriores/2002/abril/2anteaula71.htm
_piscoteca_ = acuñado en Perú, usado también en Chile por Pisco Control en su centro de degustación y venta de pisco en la IV Región.
_salsoteca_ = lugar donde se baila salsa (acuñado caprichosamente por los dueños del recinto)
_frenoteca _= taller de reparación de frenos (Chile y Colombia), nombre comercial acuñado por los dueños

La aproximación más simpática, si bien no oficializada, es la aportada por _Filis Cañí :_ _*Wine-O-theke*_ !


----------



## Moritzchen

En el aeropuerto de Pudahuel de Santiago hay una tienda llamada La Vinoteca. Acá en Los Ángeles cerca de casa está (y ese es el nombre completo) _Vinoteca Farfalla, Los Angeles Wine Bar._


----------



## delagarza

Licorería o Vinatería (lugar de venta vinos y licores) = *Liquor Store / Wine Bar*
Vinoteca (colección de vinos) = Cava = *Wine Cellar*


----------



## Moritzchen

Pero en una Liquor Store también puedes comprar chocolate, espuma de afeitar, frijoles refritos, fórmula infantil y aceite para el auto. Si bien venden bebidas alcohólicas (vodka, whiskey, tequila, brandy, etc.) en muchas no encuentras vino.


----------



## Vampiro

Hola a todos.
Veo que el tema continuó durante el fin de semana.
Juan Carlos, agradezco tus aportes, y concuerdo plenamente contigo en todo.
Admito que exageré un poco en mi afirmación anterior, pero suele suceder, en particular cuando alguna palabra “me hiere la vista”.
Es cierto: se usa y abusa del fonema “teca” para referirse a colecciones, y muchos de esos neologismos tarde o temprano terminan siendo aceptados por la RAE; pero en el caso particular del vino, en lo personal prefiero el término “enoteca”, más aún considerando que la ciencia que se dedica al estudio y elaboración del vino se llama enología, y sus expertos son enólogos.
“Vinología”, y “vinólogo”, me sonarían tan aberrantes como “vinoteca”, pero convengamos que esta última palabra es usada, aceptada, y más”entendible” para la mayoría… y negocios son negocios, claro.
¡¡Salud!!


----------



## jokie46

Hola todos,
completamente de acuerdo con Vampiro y Juan Carlos.
Como ya había " posted" (vés...!!!) días atràs, _enoteca_ es la correcta, mas, hoy en día, sigue desarrollandose neologismos que tarde o temprano, como nos enseña la historia de las lenguas, haràn parte de la cotidianitad.
El hecho que no enseñan más  latino en las escuelas modernas afecta mucho a los parlantes de las "romances",
He apreciado mucho esta discusión, que además me ha enseñado mucho sobre America Latina.
Ciao


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Vampiro said:


> Hola a todos.
> Veo que el tema continuó durante el fin de semana.
> Juan Carlos, agradezco tus aportes, y concuerdo plenamente contigo en todo.
> Admito que exageré un poco en mi afirmación anterior, pero suele suceder, en particular cuando alguna palabra “me hiere la vista”.
> Es cierto: se usa y abusa del fonema “teca” para referirse a colecciones, y muchos de esos neologismos tarde o temprano terminan siendo aceptados por la RAE; pero en el caso particular del vino, en lo personal prefiero el término “enoteca”, más aún considerando que la ciencia que se dedica al estudio y elaboración del vino se llama enología, y sus expertos son enólogos.
> “Vinología”, y “vinólogo”, me sonarían tan aberrantes como “vinoteca”, pero convengamos que esta última palabra es usada, aceptada, y más”entendible” para la mayoría… y negocios son negocios, claro.
> ¡¡Salud!!


¡Ojala los políticos de partidos opuestos se pusieran de acuerdo como lo hemos hecho nosotros!

Entonces podríamos entenderlo así :

_*Enoteca*_, palabra culta para colección de vinos.
_*Vinoteca*_, palabra popular de reciente uso para colección de vinos con un propósito comercial (centro de venta de vinos finos)


----------



## alacant

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> ¡Ojala los políticos de partidos opuestos se pusieran de acuerdo como lo hemos hecho nosotros!
> 
> Entonces podríamos entenderlo así :
> 
> _*Enoteca*_, palabra culta para colección de vinos.
> _*Vinoteca*_, palabra popular de reciente uso para colección de vinos con un propósito comercial (centro de venta de vinos finos)


 

Hola,

Aquí la mamá de la criatura. Habeís llegado a una conclusión perfecta, desgraciadamente tuve que llamarlo vinoteca, porque el propósito era puramente comercial.

Gracías, he disfrutado mucho de este hilo.

Abrazos, A


----------



## «oregonian»

jokie46 said:


> ENOTECA is the correct item (from Latin).
> In english you'll find wine bar and/or wine shop.
> Vinoteca is uncorrect or a kind of neologism from slang.



Yes, enoteca would be the right word, better than vinoteca (neologism) or vinacoteca (wrong structure).

However, it doesn't come from Latin, but from Greek: οινός (eno / wine) + θήκη (teca / deposit).

Vinoteca would have a Latin part (vino / wine) and a Greek part (teca / deposit).

Vinacoteca would have an invented part (vinaco) and a Greek part (teca / deposit).


----------



## warmth

Wine Refrigerators, Wine Cellars, Wine Cabinets & Coolers también pueden referirse a una vinoteca.


----------

